# Hel-x besser bewegen



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!

Ich belüfte in der mittleren und letzten Kammer jeweils ca. 30 l __ Hel-x mit 200er-belüfterplatten. die schaffen es aber nicht jedes einzelne hel-x-teilchen zu bewegen.
würde es jetzt sinn machen meine 4 belüftersteine meines teichbelüfters noch zusätzlich in die kammern zu tun? also dann jeweils 2 stück pro kammer, so dass sich das noch besser bewegen lässt? 
ich habe den teichbelüfter (heissner) immer an sehr warmen tagen (ab ca. 28 grad) angestellt. aber vielleicht kann ich den aus dem teich tun und einfach in den filter hängen um damit das hel-x besser zu bewegen. allerdings natürlich nur, wenn dadurch dann nicht weniger sauerstoff im teich ist, an den heißen tagen. aber das wasser im filter müsste so ja auch noch mit mehr sauerstoff angereichert werden und damit auch der teich,oder?

gruß, corny


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

Versuch macht kluch.................... 

Eine pauschale Antwort ob es was bringt kann dir niemand geben.......................


----------



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2015)

alles klärchen, dann werde ich das einfach mal versuchen


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2015)

Hatten wir das Thema nicht erst vor ein paar Tagen!?

Wenn Dir das alles zu wenig ist, dann nutze eine entsprechend größere Belüfterpumpe und größere Belüfterteller oder Platten. Ich belüfte meinen Teich normalerweisle nur über den Filter und es scheint zu reichen. Ok, ich habe aktuell noch einen Lufheber am Teich trudeln, aber zurück zum Thema - Helix bewegen. *Was erwartest Du denn?* Das Helix braucht etwa 4-6 Wochen bis es besiedelt ist und sicher 8-10 Wochen bis es eingefahren ist. Auch daran könnte es aktuell mangeln, dass sich das Helix dann anders verhält. Der Behälter ist wichtig, um jedes einzelne Helix-Teilchen zu bewegen, sollte vermutlich ein runder Behälter besser sein, als manch anderer Behälter.

Wenn es nicht reicht, versuche die Belüftersteine, Platten, Stangen oder was auch immer du nutzt, an allen vier Ecken deines Behälters fest zu fixieren, in der Mitte noch ein großer Teller und dann 80-100 l/min Luft rein.


----------



## Corny80 (11. Aug. 2015)

ok danke für die infos.
filtert das __ hel-x eigentlich auch besser, wenn es belüftet wird oder besteht der einzige vorteil darin, dass man es dann nicht reinigen muss?


----------



## Nori (11. Aug. 2015)

Gute Frage - hab mal irgendwo gelesen/gehört, dass ruhendes __ Hel-X effektiver sein soll - das Reinigen muss dann halt manuell erfolgen, z.B. durch Umrühren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2015)

Hi.

Ohne das ich es so gaaaanz genau weiß und wissenschaftlich beschreiben kann, meine ich, es gibt da schon Unterschiede.

Das ruhende Helix "filtert" besser, weil es als statisches & ruhendes Medium dichter gepackt ist. Das müsste also bedeuten, dass das Wasser von unten nach oben strömt und sich in der "Helixmasse" die kleineren Partikel festsetzen. Anders ist es demnach natürlich bei dem bewegten Helix, was stets und ständig durch die Gegend gewirbelt wird. Durch die Bewegung, reibt das Helix aneinander und somit löst es regelmäßig den Biofilm ab und regt so zu neuem Wachstum der Biologie an. Natürlich fallen dabei auch die abgestorbenen Bakterien mit ab, die man beim ruhenden Helix nur manuell durch Umrühren rauslösen kann.

Die Frage bleibt offen, welche Variante "filtert" nun besser, und "filtern" und "filtern" kann man ja so und so beschreiben. Das Wasser filtern und von schädlichen Inhaltsstoffen befreien oder rausfiltern von kleineren Partikeln.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte aber jedes Biomedium eh' irgendwie ausreichend belüftet und mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden.


----------



## Corny80 (11. Aug. 2015)

aha. na ja, ich werde erstmal beide kammern gut belüften und dann nach einigen wochen mal gucken. wenn ich dann viele schwebstoffe im wasser habe, kann ich ja einfach mal die letzte kammer ruhen lassen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Corny,
Deine Frage erinnert mich an Sender Jerewan... . Im "Normalfall" sind unsere Mehrkammerfilter schlecht durchströmt. Der Hauptteil des Wassers strömt "durch die Mitte" oder "schräg" durch die Kammer, und erreicht nur einen Teil des __ Hel-X. Mit zusätzlicher Bewegung bringe ich mehr Hel-X in die Strömung, erzeuge ich ein breiteres Stromprofil (und beschleunige aber auch die Hauptströmung). In einem nicht optimal durchströmten Filter kann ich damit eine Verbesserung der Leistung erreichen, weil ein Teil des Wasserstroms tatsächlich einen längeren Weg nimmt (= höhere Verweilzeiten, aber auch breiteres Verweilzeitspektrum). 
Dem erwähnten Nachteil, dass in einer verwirbelten Strömung weniger Sedimentation erfolgt, ist wohl Rechnung zu tragen. Im Ergebnis kommen im Nachgang da zwei bis drei unbewegte Filterstufen gleicher Bauart wie die bewegte hinzu. Würde man die erste Stufe jetzt nicht mehr bewegen, würde man wohl keinen spürbaren Leistungsabfall des Filters mehr feststellen... .
So böse wie das klingt, bringt eine Verbesserung der Filter- (=Reaktor)geometrie mehr. Eine Idee wäre die Erhöhung des Höhe/Fläche-Verhältnisses. Die bewirkt eine Erhöhung der mittleren Verweilzeit, ohne das Verweilzeitprofil unnötig zu verbreitern. Die Vertikalgeschwindigkeit des Wassers durch den Filter sollte dabei nicht zu groß werden (<gewünschte mittlere Sedimentationsgeschwindigkeit!).
So ein Konzept ist für einen Regentonnen- und erst recht IBC-Filter erst mal in vielen Situationen sehr hilfreich. Ab gewisser Durchsatzmengen ist eine Parallelisierung der Filtereinheiten sinnvoll, und damit landet man bei der eigentlichen Antwort - wer kann Vorschläge für optimierte Bioreaktoren auf Basis von Filtermaterialien (diverse Hel-X, beads, von mir aus PF etc) entwerfen?


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

bei mir ist es jetzt wie folgt:
in der mittleren kammer (1 belüfterplatte (200mm) und 2 ausströmersteine des heissner teichbelüfters) bewegt sich ca. 60 % der ca. 30 l __ hel-x. 
in der letzte kammer (gleiche belüftung) bewegt sich so gut wie nix. aus der belüfterplatte der mittleren kammer kommt halt mehr luft raus als aus der anderen. wahrscheinlich ca. 70 prozent. das heißt da kommt dann ca. 40 l /min. raus und aus der vorderen die restlichen 20 l / min. weil die aqua forte ja 3600 l /h, also 60 l /min. schafft. 
ich habe jetzt also in der letzten kammer belüftetes,ruhendes hel-x. 
es reicht einfach überhaupt nicht aus um diese verhältnismäßig kleine menge hel-x komplett zu bewegen. da bräuchte man viel stärkere power. wenn ich jetzt an die luftpumpe nur die mittlere platte dranmache, dann wäre das für die mittlere kammer sicher eine verbesserung, mit den kompletten 60 l / min. 
dann könnte ich außerdem noch die 2 anderen belüftersteine in die mittlere tun und das hel-x in der letzten kammer ohne belüftung ruhen lassen. 
aber es ist ja so, dass jedes hel-x-teilchen, das nicht bewegt wird, früher oder später manuelle gereinigt werden muss,oder? und ich fände es halt schon toll, wenn ich diese 2 kammern nicht mehr reinigen müsste. denn in der hinteren kammer muss ich oft genug die schwämme und matten reinigen. und das dauert auch immer und ist wahrlich kein vergnügen, wie ihr ja sicherlich wisst. 

oder ich bräuchte einfach etwas mit viel mehr druck.


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Ich denke du hast Regelventile eingebaut - damit wäre zumindest eine gleichmässige Belüftung jeder Kammer gegeben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

ich hab einen luftverteiler angeschlossen und daran dann die beiden schläuche. aber es muss so sein, dass aus der einen platte mehr luft rauskommt. 
könnte ich nicht einfach eine sauerstoffpumpe in die kammer stellen? die brächte das wasser doch genug in wallung und würde das __ hel-x gut bewegen. also eine art springbrunnenpumpe wo ich dann die teleskopteile einfach abmache.


----------



## fiseloer (12. Aug. 2015)

Von welchem __ Hel-X mit welcher Dichte reden wir hier eigentlich?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man 30L Hel-X nicht mit einer 200er Platte und 40L/m bewegt bekommt.

Außerdem gilt, so viel ich weiß, ruhendes Hel-X = Feinfilterung, bewegtes Hel-X = Biologie.

Gruß Klaus

PS: wie groß sind die einzelnen Kammern?


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

hi klaus!
also ich weiß gar nicht welche dichte mein __ hel-x hat.  hier der link von der bestell-seite:
* defekter Link entfernt *

es ist aber wirklich so, wie ich es bereits beschrieben habe. in der mittleren kammer bewegt sich schon einiges, aber zu wenig. und in der vorderen kammer sehe ich überhaupt keine bewegung, da wird allenfalls unten direkt über der platte bewegung sein, was ich nicht sehen kann. 

du sagst bewegtes hel-x = biologie, ruhendes = feinfilterung. dann wäre es ja vielleicht am sinnvollsten das hel-x doch nur in der mittleren kammer zu bewegen.


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Kann es sein, dass du dein Regelventil einfach in die Zuleitung eingebaut hast und dann mittels T-Stück auf die beiden Platten verteilst??
Das geht so natürlich nicht - erst gehört das T-Stück und dann in einen Zweig das Ventil (besser wäre noch in jeden Zweig ein Ventil um bei verschiedenen Plattengrößen besser regulieren zu können)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab erst diesen kurzen mitgelieferten gewebeschlauch an die pumpe gemacht, dann den luftverteiler und dann die 2 Schläuche dran.


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2015)

Hi Corny.

Liest Du eigentlich auch die anderen Beiträge, die zu diesem Thema schon geschrieben wurden!? Sorry, aber diese Frage...



Corny80 schrieb:


> dann wäre es ja vielleicht am sinnvollsten das __ hel-x doch nur in der mittleren kammer zu bewegen.



wurde doch meines Wissens schon in einem der anderen Threads von Dir mal erläutert. Und diese Frage...



Corny80 schrieb:


> bewegtes hel-x = biologie, ruhendes = feinfilterung



hatte ich Dir zumindest schon hier in diesem Beitrag zu einem Teil beantwortet und Klaus hat es hier nochmal bestätigt.


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

Ein T-stück hab ich gar nicht


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Wie kannst du dann 2 Platten mit einer Pumpe betreiben - hast du dann eben ein Verteilerstück, oder was?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab ein verteilerstück ,ja


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

...mit Regulierung für jeden Abgang?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

ja genau


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

das hier hab ich:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...teiler/luftverteiler-2-x-ausgang-mit-hahn-9mm


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Damit kannst du doch beide Platten genau ansteuern - schätze dein Problem ist, dass du der ersten Kammer zuviel Luft gibst, weil die Bewegung des __ Hel-X dir nicht reicht und für die zweite Platte folglich nicht genug übrig bleibt.
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die 20-er Platten prima zum Belüften sind (durch die sehr feinen Luftblasen) - ABER um eine richtige Strömung/Bewegung in einem Volumen zu bekommen sind sie nicht optimal - da wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Ausströmer mit größeren Poren/Ausströmungs-Löchern besser, zumal ja deine Pumpe genug Power hat!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

wie muss ich eigentlich an dem luftverteiler drehen? wenn ich sie ganz runterdrehe die teile dann kommt keine luft durch und je höher ich drehe desto mehr oder wie?


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Du musst einen Kompromiss bei der Zuflussmenge beider Platten finden - machst du das Ventil von Platte 1 zu weit auf, dann säuselt Platte 2 nur noch - also am besten Platte 1 so einstellen, dass gut Blasen aufsteigen und dann Ventil  von Platte 2 voll öffnen - dann wird der Druck auf Platte 1 wieder abfallen - dann musst du mit den Ventilen "etwas spielen" - also Ventil 2 etwas zudrehen oder Ventil 1 etwas öffnen - es gibt da keine starre Vorschrift - sowas macht man nach Augenmaß...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

aha, gut. dann werde ich morgen mal experimentieren. 
und wenn es immernoch nicht gut genug bewegt wird, was würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Andere Ausströmer - ruhig mal etwas selber basteln - dünne Kunststoffrohre mit kleinen Löchern durchbohren - die kann man auch mit Sand füllen und mit dem Heißluftfön kreisrund biegen bzw. der Kammmerform anpassen - da muss man probieren.
Wenn die Schlauchstärke und die Pumpe passen (was bei deiner Anlage ja der Fall ist), dann kann es ja nur noch an den Platten liegen....

... ansonsten könnte auch eine Art Mini-Luftheber ne Option sein um Bewegung in die Kammer zu bekommen......

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2015)

ok. und wenn ich einfach ne kleine sauerstoffpumpe zusätzlich reintue? die müsste das doch gut bewegen,oder?


----------



## Olli.P (13. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

mit welchem Schlauchdurchmesser kannst du denn von deiner Luftpumpe abgehen?

Ich hatte am Anfang auch bei meiner einen 10-Fach Verteiler dran und musste dann mit 4/6er Schlauch weiter fahren. Das war natürlich nicht so der Burner obwohl ich einige Abgänge verschlossen hatte...........

Dann habe ich mal irgendwo was von einer Druckverteilerdose geseh'n. Also hier mal geschaut was es dafür so alles gibt. 

Dann noch ein 50er HT-Rohr 50cm lang, eine Überschiebmuffe und zwei Endkappen besorgt.

Nach der Lieferung der Schlauchtüllen mit Gewinde alles zusammen gebaut. Und nun gehe ich von meiner Membranpumpe bis zur Filterkammer mit einem 3/4" Gartenschlauchstück in die 50er Druckverteilerdose und dann erst mit der 4/6er Leitung so kurz wie möglich, weiter zu den 50er Blubbersteinen.

Fazit:

Vom Gefühl her bin ich der Meinung das mehr Luft ankommt. 

Messen kann ich das leider nicht....................


----------



## Corny80 (14. Aug. 2015)

9mm ist der schlauch meiner luftpumpe, der wurde ja mitgeliefert. na ja, ich lass jetzt erstmal alles so, es bewegt sich ja schon einiges. und ruhendes hat ja auch seine vorteile in der letzten kammer. ich warte jetzt einfach mal noch bis mitte september und dann gucke ich ob ich zufrieden bin. 
schon mal danke für eure tipps.


----------

